# weird noise sounds like some large bird??



## Buckshot

I hunt in Hancock and live in Forsyth. I have been in the outdoors all of my life and it wasn't until a couple of years ago that I heard this noise for first time in Forsyth. Now I have been hearing it at my hunting camp in Hancock. Not all the time nor is it constant but its usually late at night . I have tried looking for the noise but it seems that as I start towards it it gets further away, as I start going away from it it gets closer. The noise is hard to describe but in my mind I picture a very large ugly bird with no feathers, sorta like a                  _*pterodactyl*. Sounds sorta like a peacock's call except at the end of it its more aaacckk sounding.  raaack or aack. Its very loud though and I'm just very curious as to what it is. Any help would be appreciated. Owl maybe, buzzard??????
_


----------



## Nicodemus

You got a fox out there squallin`.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Dang..Got the name of the bird right on the tip of my tongue !! A big black water bird that has a white stripe on their head. Always thought they were only up north till I heard a strange noise (to me) while on the remote Tugalo Lake. Very loud !! Eased around a point and there was a pair of them !! Never seen or heard one in real life !! I have heard them on TV on some of the northern outdoor shows.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Loom....does that sound right ??? Nope...i googled it. That ain't the sound this bird made !! Yeah it is too !! What I heard was called "pair wail" !! And it is spelled.....Loon !!


----------



## BreamReaper

greg_n_clayton said:


> Loom....does that sound right ??? Nope...i googled it. That ain't the sound this bird made !! Yeah it is too !! What I heard was called "pair wail" !! And it is spelled.....Loon !!



Osprey? Woodpeckers make a loud sound sometimes when u r close. Nic's rite too may be a fox.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Greg are you talking about a Coot? they make an aack aack sound.


----------



## WOODIE13

Gray Heron


----------



## aka rotten

Buckshot said:


> I hunt in Hancock and live in Forsyth. I have been in the outdoors all of my life and it wasn't until a couple of years ago that I heard this noise for first time in Forsyth. Now I have been hearing it at my hunting camp in Hancock. Not all the time nor is it constant but its usually late at night . I have tried looking for the noise but it seems that as I start towards it it gets further away, as I start going away from it it gets closer. The noise is hard to describe but in my mind I picture a very large ugly bird with no feathers, sorta like a                  _*pterodactyl*. Sounds sorta like a peacock's call except at the end of it its more aaacckk sounding.  raaack or aack. Its very loud though and I'm just very curious as to what it is. Any help would be appreciated. Owl maybe, buzzard??????
> _



Dont worry,Just my wife!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> You got a fox out there squallin`.



Sounds about right.


----------



## shakey gizzard

WOODIE13 said:


> Gray Heron



I'm a go with this!


----------



## Vernon Holt

Yellow Crowned Night Heron.  Most active at night, thus the name.

Has same feeding habits as other Herons, except he does his stalking at night when there is less competition.

Makes his woeful sound in the darkness which could be described as an awkward squack.  Have heard them many times in the Altamaha swamps.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Yellow-crowned_Night-Heron/lifehistory


----------



## greg_n_clayton

BreamReaper said:


> Osprey? Woodpeckers make a loud sound sometimes when u r close. Nic's rite too may be a fox.



Nah...these were a long way of when I heard them first. You could hear them all over the lake !! Person with me, who was raised in Pa. told me what it was before we ever eased aound so we could see them. Never heard anything like that before !! Plum eary soundin' !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Loons make four distinct noises that help identify them, and they do migrate through Georgia on their way from and to the north. Saw one up at Rock Creek Lake, just above the hatchery one year. Very cool birds.

Loon Hoot:
http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonHoot_LangElliott.mp3

Loon Wail:
http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonWail_LangElliott.mp3

Loon Tremolo:
http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonTremolo_LangElliott.mp3

Loon Yodel:
http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonYodel_LangElliott.mp3


----------



## greg_n_clayton

The wail is what we were hearing !! Tugalo Lake, if you have never been there, is where you would expect to hear such a sound !! Very remote and you can have the entire lake to your self during the week. Well, except in the spring when the bass bite is on !!


----------



## packrat

*yep*

YES, and sound carries twinxt them mountains a long way


----------



## Cabin creek man

Them loons feed under water and put up a pretty good fight on striper rigs. Loons feed just like stripers catfish or bass on small fish and can be caught hook and line. If you think that wail is bad you ought to try to release one their beaks are like a dager and they are doing that screaming wail the whole time hope I never catch another.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Loons make four distinct noises that help identify them, and they do migrate through Georgia on their way from and to the north. Saw one up at Rock Creek Lake, just above the hatchery one year. Very cool birds.
> 
> Loon Hoot:
> http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonHoot_LangElliott.mp3
> 
> Loon Wail:
> http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonWail_LangElliott.mp3
> 
> Loon Tremolo:
> http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonTremolo_LangElliott.mp3
> 
> Loon Yodel:
> http://www.learner.org/jnorth/sounds/LoonYodel_LangElliott.mp3





I do dearly love to set out on the dock at Seminole at night and listen to the loons carry on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> I do dearly love to set out on the dock at Seminole at night and listen to the loons carry on.



It'll set your mind to ponderin in a big hurry won't it?


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll set your mind to ponderin in a big hurry won't it?





Yep!


----------



## chehawknapper

Most birds that are only active during the date are quiet at night. Sounds like Mr. Holt might have it nailed. Another possibility would be a Barn owl. Raised and hacked out a couple back in the 90's sounded similar to your description.


----------

